# Music



## Pilgrim Warrior (Dec 29, 2006)

Forgive me if this is in the wrong thread...it was this or the 'general' thread so I opted for this one. A 'life' question if I may. This is not a small issue for me. 
Before I was converted and saved I was a drummer/musician. Without going into it all I was doing everything wrong! A total madman...anyway, I dropped everything and walked away from the whole scene when I was saved. That was 7 years ago. Presently I am teaching a couple students drum lessons and have been enjoying a kind of 'second childhood' with the drums. re-learning some stuff that I should have learned before. I am becoming visible once again in Musician circles and have recently been offered and have accepted a gig. It is a 2 night gig at a local club. The music is old classic R-n-R stuff. None of the songs are blatantly anti Christ, but I know that is not the only criteria that should be considered. I am not looking for a 'band' to get in that plays all the time at all! A fill in gig like this would be fine as I have my family and more important things to attend to. Last night I practiced with the group for the first time and had opportunity to share what I believe and some of my background and one of the guys opened up about his "backslidden' position and his perception of the Christian faith.
OK, enough details...here's the story. Am I missing something? Is this just not right for a Christian to play this music? in this type of venue? I am aware of our freedom in Christ and in my view many westerners are caught up in bondage. I am submitting this to this board because I value insight form Christian brothers, as I should. So there it is, Scripurally speaking what is your take on this. One more time, I am dead earnest about this. Lord bless you.
PW


----------



## Pilgrim Warrior (Dec 30, 2006)

Well...21 views and no replies. what should I make of this? dumb question?


----------



## SRoper (Dec 30, 2006)

In general, I believe it is permissible for a Christian to play rock. Obviously the lyrics or the venue is something to consider, but it sounds like you already did that.


----------



## Pilgrim Warrior (Dec 30, 2006)

This may not be necessary but has been on my mind...I just want to apologize for the statement about westerners being in bondage to some things. I was in no way implying that if someone disagrees with my position on this that they are considered caught up in bondage...that's all.
PW


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 30, 2006)

I am a former "gig" musician, myself. Guitar, bass, lead singer...yada-yada...

I turned completely away from venues that I felt did not glorify God. 

I know, I know - Jesus hung around with sinners, too, and if you feel you can be an effective witness and honor Christ with your talent in that environment, so be it. Just remember - "Bad company corrupts good morals..."

Anyway, I decided to redirect my talent into worship and create an environment that will feed the sheep, edify the saints and promote the Great Commission.

Why not look for an opportunity to work in a worship ministry?


----------

